# Training group in SE South Dakota



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

The clubs I'm involved with are starting to wind down for this year because a lot of members are beginning to get ready for hunting season. We then start again next year. Maybe thats how the local club you contacted also operates.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you tried any of these?:

American Kennel Club - Club Search and Directory

Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.

Dakota Hunting Retriever Club

Just start networking and talking to people. I've discovered in my area that it's very word of mouth and a lot of people will be great about helping you out with getting your dog started and meeting up to throw if you go in there wanting to learn. Good luck


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

www.retrievertraining.net
You could post there.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> www.retrievertraining.net
> You could post there.


This is an excellent idea and I don't know why I didn't think of it. Absolutely check there. Some really interesting people and fun to read some of the threads.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Anywhere near the Artesian area? One of the top young dog trainers in the country recently moved to that area. He isn't training dogs any more but might be willing to help.


----------

